# Dwarf Orange Crayfish



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm debating if I should add 2 Dwarf Orange Crayfish in my 33g community tank or 10g Painted Fire Red tank

33g
Planted (moderately)
driftwoods (might be good hiding place during molting?)
Amano, Cherry shrimp
Guppy
dwarf cory
samll pelco
samll SAE
kulli loaches

10g
cactus wood+moss
Painter Fire Red

Any recommendation?
A would rather have them in the 10g but am uncertain if it might harm the PFR and in 10g is enough space for them?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Stan,

I'm sorry that I missed this. You've probably made your decision already.
Dwarf orange crayfish are very small. A ten gallon tank is more than big enough. They like hiding places like driftwood and they like to climb plants. I think they would be fine in either tank. I don't think they can catch shrimp but I'm not sure. In a big tank like those, likely not. However if your 10 gallon tank has a huge shrimp population, he may be able to catch the odd one.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they will catch and eat baby shrimp. Also, they will nip at bottom resting fish like corys.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for the advice! They are living in my 10 g with my PFR shrimp. They are amaing to looking at! Hope my shrimp population don't start declining~


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They are gorgeous, aren't they? Let us know how your shrimp do. I'm wondering whether to try my crayfish in a tank that has shrimp, too...


----------

